# My 2 months old Mischa won't eat hard food



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

she only eats soft! I tried to make her hungry than she has like 2 little pieces of dry food, but otherwise she prefers to be hungry than eat hard, is it safe?
What soft for pups would you recommend?
Thank you


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Two months is very young for hard food. Just add some warm water, let it soak
and try it that way. 

Also, you might supplement with Nutrical as pups that young can be hypoglycemic.
It's really too young to be away from it's mama.


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

Can you tell me whats Nutrical is please? I'm totaly not informed


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nutrical is a vitamin suppliment you can purchase from Petco or Pets Mart. If you ask someone at the store they will show you where to find it. It comes in a tube and is a paste that is easy to give to young puppies. Normally they will take it readily. Your puppy must eat on a regular basis or she could go into hypoglycemic shock which is common in very young small breed puppies.
I would also suggest you try to feed her some kibble that has been softened with warm water, she may be having difficulty chewing the hard kibble and that is probably why she isn't accepting them.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you so much!
she loves boiled chicked though hehhe


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thank you so much!
> she loves boiled chicked though hehhe[/B]



You can also add something to the soft food to make it more enticing. In addition to saking it, you might add a little baby food meat to it. 
I don't know what your pup weighs, but I would suspect it is under two pounds. Please do not let it go longer than four to six hours without eating. I've had some who were stubborn (I'm a breeder so they are my own pups) and wouldn't start on hard kibble until after three months. Right now, I have a 14 week old boy who is just now eating a few hard pieces a day. The only way I get him to eat it is to throw it in the floor. He thinks he has something he shouldn't have. If I put it in a bowl, I'm not going to get any success with the hard kibble. Last year, I had one who ate in the floor for over a month before he decided the bowl was OK to eat out of.
He has been raised on baby food so now I can soak it in the water with his kibble. 
Good luck with your baby.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo wasn't a good eater at all.I would mix his hard kibble with a little chicken babyfood & he would eat it right up.I also hand fed him one kibble at a time,& that worked out fairly well.


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

you mean baby food? like human baby food?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> you mean baby food? like human baby food?[/B]


Yes, I use the Nature's Goodness Chicken and Chicken Gravy. I can pop that top and Pocket comes running. I also have used the Stage 2 baby food--meat and rice cereal or meat and noodles. I also keep a box of baby rice cereal on hand, and I mix some of that in with the meat. Then, I have been known to mix a spoon of vanilla pudding in with it. When you have the tinies you do whatever you can to get them to eat.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

At that age I would just feed her what she will eat. I agree, it's more important that they eat every few hours. If she will only eat soft, that's what I would give. My dog had a few episodes of hypoglycemia because she was so small, and would not eat. It was scary to watch. She did have coccidia which did not help. After that I made sure she ate every few hours. I had to force her to eat. I would get up at around 2am to feed her. I would also have nutrical on hand. I too had to play the kibble game. Throwing one at a time on the floor to get her to eat them. She still does not like to eat many things. I have tried most everything. She was 2lbs last week at 4 1/2 months. I still make sure she eats. It makes me very nervous.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I got Noel at 12 weeks and she wouldn't eat much at all. I had to hand feed her for a while. I got my nutrical at my vets office since I was 40 mins from Petco....and Noel hated it I had to force it on her.

it took about 2 weeks before she would eat out of her bowl but it had to be FULL to the top....and if it got close to being empty she stopped eating...now she cleans it out. 

It will take time just keep tring.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I got Noel at 12 weeks and she wouldn't eat much at all. I had to hand feed her for a while. I got my nutrical at my vets office since I was 40 mins from Petco....and Noel hated it I had to force it on her.
> 
> it took about 2 weeks before she would eat out of her bowl but it had to be FULL to the top....and if it got close to being empty she stopped eating...now she cleans it out.
> 
> It will take time just keep tring.[/B]



I still give Pocket 1/2 jar of baby food before we go to bed and the other 1/2 in the morning before I leave for work. He is here on my desk eating as I type. Keeping the protein high is safer than too much Nutrical which can cause a yo yo situation. The Nutrical is good in a pinch or as a suppliment, but the most important thing is protein to keep the sugars level. 
Pocket is 14 weeks old today, and he still hasn't reached 1 1/2 pound, so I will probably be at this a few more weeks. At least I'm not getting up for the middle of the night feeding anymore.


----------

